# Interesting article about Kerrys situation



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.nationalreview.com/hanson/ha ... 220824.asp


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Wow,
A conservative posts a conservative article written by a conservative on a conservative website stating that no matter what, GW will win! Thank you for saving me from wasting my time an going to vote early tomorrow. I can just stay home and watch Fox news instead. Cool!

RC.

P.S. Meanwhile, these same conservatives are pulling for the DEMOCRAT to win the Governor's seat in ND???? I am getting dizzy.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Rocka En! :rock:

Regardless of the Authors interpretation of "GW will win", you have to admit that his points are valid. Teresa and Mickey Moore are disgusting to Dems and Reps alike--Major hindrances to Kerry.

"P.S. Meanwhile, these same conservatives are pulling for the DEMOCRAT to win the Governor's seat in ND???? I am getting dizzy."
----you see Langager, we vote according to what the canidate beliefs are, not just by the partys name :wink:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

mr.trooper said:


> "P.S. Meanwhile, these same conservatives are pulling for the DEMOCRAT to win the Governor's seat in ND???? I am getting dizzy."
> ----you see Langager, we vote according to what the canidate beliefs are, not just by the partys name :wink:


OK, so then all this talk about "you libs this" and "you libs that" and "libs are evil" and "if you vote for a lib then you are a **** loving terrorist that wants to eat sucked fetus brains for dinner" is moot. Am I the only one who sees the irony in that?

Please enlighten me so I can be as enlightened as y'all are.

RC


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Well, the first step for getting "you all" enlightened is to realize that i said nothing of the sort you mentioned in your last post.

Lets review:

you said--why do you vote for a democrat if your a republican?

I said--Because we vote based on the candidates beliefs.

you respond with--republicans think liberals are, blah blah blah, why?

And then you ask if i see the irony.

Do you realize that doesn't amount to a hill of beans? Especially when all I did was comment on the fact That Teresa and Moore are hindrances to Kerry's Campaign, a fact that even Democrats have been trying to sweep under the rug?

BTW: no, it's not moot, because its possible for a Democrat to hold morals very close to our own, and thus is a viable candidate. You don't seem to understand that we base the majority of our choice on people we think are morally superior (by our own definitions) to the others, and not base it on party affiliation. It's about MORAL VALUE, something you don't seem to think maters in a candidate, judging by how you contested this statement previously.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Although you may have said nothing of the sort in your last post, the whole theme of this forum is Repubs are great and Dems suck. I can cite many examples, but don't really feel the need to.

Now, you come out and say, "No, we don't vote for the party, but for the candidate." Hence the irony.

Was that a flip-flop? By golly, I think it was.oke: oke: oke: oke: oke:

RC


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

If you want flip flops, go talk to Kerry.

I don't always vote for Reps. I Vote for at least 2 democrats locally last time round, and I endorse GW because his beliefs are the essence of my own. if you've got a problem with that, then just say it, instead of spouting lies, names, and accusations like uke:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

mr.trooper said:


> if you've got a problem with that, then just say it, instead of spouting lies, names, and accusations like uke:


Where are my lies and names? I come here and read the daily diatribes of the conservatives (extremist, by your own words) ranting against the libs but yet some/most want a Democrat for the Gov of ND. Then you come and say "WE" vote for the person not the party. Maybe you meant YOU not WE?

I have no problem with what you believe. But god forbid that anyone else come in here and post something contrary to the majority here. Because then they have a real problem with what we may believe.

RC


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I just found the reasoning different and thus interesting, Robert. I'll see if I can find a liberal article for you so you feel better :wink:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

I don't have a problem with what you believe Robert, i just have a problem with democrats (not saying you) looking at republicans as ignorant because they hold traditional values. the bottom line is, democrats have just as big of a problem with what Reps believe as visa-versa.

here is the Key difference...Dems think reps are wrong because they don't try and spoon-feed everyone and there mother, and they are morally against things Dems see as "Progress" or "Social liberties". Republicans are opposed to democratic beliefs, because FOR THE MOST PART they think they are morally wrong.

basically, I don't have a problem with WHAT you believe, I have a problem with WHY you believe it.


----------

